# Automatic profile changer for CCC



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 22, 2010)

I named it Automatic Overdrive (AutoOD for short) on account of the ATI/AMD penchant for naming crap "Overdrive".

*What it do*
Automatically changes your Catalyst Control Center (CCC) profiles based on what game/app you have running then reverts the profile when your game/app is closed.  This is useful if you want different AA/AF/IQ/frequency settings in different games and you also want the full gamut of PowerPlay at your desktop (all with minimal user intervention).  There are lots of alternatives to my program, but none of them were made by me.  It should be noted the software is still beta.

*Pics or it didn't happen*












*Compatibility*
Windows XP/2000 (profile directory won't auto configure)
Windows 7 x32/x64 (though it may need XP compatibility mode)

*How To:*
I don't feel like writing instructions so you'll have to sift through the readme.  The only part I didn't (yet) mention in the readme is that you must hit the "Save" button at least once to commit your settings and start the hook.  If the program isn't working and it says "Hook Disabled" in the tray menu it's because you didn't hit "Save".

*About the Code*
-C/C++ compiled with mingw
-Creates a shell hook that waits for new windows to spawn
-Currently only for x86 (and x86 games) but I should have an x64 version soon
-Lot of bad code in there but realize that it's much better than it was
-Interface and callback functions are possibly the worst part

*History*
I've mentioned that I wrote this a few times on the forums but that I never intended to release it.  I decided on a compromise of releasing it, but doing a really lousy job of it .  Trust me, the public version I'm releasing is still far better than the previous build.

*License*
You have a right to use this software provided you give me the deed to your house and submit to invasive keylogging and groping (the TSA is still worse than me!).  I'm kidding of course, I only want your first born...  Most of the code is copypasta so no license or anything.  Do with it as you please.


----------



## Seany1212 (Dec 3, 2010)

Cant wait to try this when i get home, love the idea as its a pain to have to keep opening the CCC and ATI overdrive when i want to adjust the clocks. Does this work for fan adjustment and if not is there the possibility of it being added in?


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Seany1212 said:


> Cant wait to try this when i get home, love the idea as its a pain to have to keep opening the CCC and ATI overdrive when i want to adjust the clocks. Does this work for fan adjustment and if not is there the possibility of it being added in?



All profile adjustments are done in CCC so you are limited to manual fan control (aka setting it at a constant percentage).  You have to save your profiles in CCC so you can select them with my tool, AutoOD.

AutoOD is nothing more than a tool to automatically enable a specific CCC profile (that you've already saved using the CCC interface) whenever you launch a specific program.  The idea being that I like different settings for different games and manually switching profiles is a pain.  I really should write some instructions...

I use MSI Afterburner so I can create a dynamic fan profile (though Sapphire TRiXX 3.0 Beta works as well if not better).  Unfortunately my non-ref HD 5830 doesn't support fan adjustments in RBE...


----------

